# First obvious mushroom in my 55 gallon tank! NEW PICS!



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Its brown, and very very small. But still oh soo cool. 

this is the general location of the shroom.









and zooming in, you see it.









Its very small. Im surprised I was able to find it. Judging on the way that it looks like its ready to open its cap, I'd say its gonna stay that small.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

New pics. The shroom opened up today or last night. A few hours after I took the pics, the shroom keeled over. I suppose it will be long gone by tomorrow morning. Oh well, I hope the fan and misting system helped those spores find new and happy homes to get a better show next time.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I love them when they show up. While I get new shrooms even in older tanks, none ever seems to give a repeat performance. I've never succeeded in identifying any except the "eggs in a nest" ones that showed up in a leucomelas tank on some desert type sand that was part of the substrate, when it was new. My beauty of all, was a delicate yellow bunch that showed up on the cork bark in a 4 year old auratus tank. I made some spore prints and tried to lace it into other tanks, but will probably have to wait another 4 years to see it again, if at all. They are one of the great bonuses we get for not sterilizing everything and using plastic plants. Even the little brown ones like yours, are lovely. Only God knows where they come from, or how long it took them to fruit out from whatever tiny spore was hidden somewhere or floated in and found a niche.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i love when little mushrooms pop up. they grow so fast.

do you know the name of the brom on the left in ur first picture, w/the red center? i really like it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

Yellow shrooms huh? I once managed to identify a shroom for a fellow froger here on dendroboard. I hope I did it correctly though. 
Anyway, here is a link to the coolest looking shrooms I have ever seen in a viv. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =mushrooms

Wouldn't it be nice if we could grow shrooms of colors as varied as our frogs. Add orchid blooms, african violets, and lots of green. Oh man, That would look sooooo fantastic (in the truest sence of the word).


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

That looks almost exactly like mine. I'll try to get my pictures on my Village Photos and download them here. Give me a few. 

What was the ID?


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Here they are, I hope.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Well try again for the rest of the photos. 



















Hooray, I did it!


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry about that-- but I'm learning. 

I have another one, not the same that you might like to look at, Khamul. Maybe I'll post two, since I'm getting into this. :lol:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Adam,

I think that the brom you are referring to is Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball. Khamul has talked about it before. I believe that he isn’t sure which it is, but he did receive Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball in his order. I’m pretty sure he got them at T and C. Here is a picture of my Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball. I also purchased them at T and C. I don’t think I’m giving them enough light to get the red, but they are throwing pups so they must not be too unhappy.










By the way, nice shrooms guys. Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

OOPs, sorry Adam, I ment to answer you, I guess it just slipped my mind. Anyway, what Grassy Peak said is what I would have said, except in the first person :lol: . I've only got a 20 watt flourescent on top of them. I doubt they will get any redder. Unless I put a spot light on them. 

Slaytonp,

I believe I ID'd it as Lepiota lutea, ofcourse I am no were near to being an expert so I could be way off,  hope not. Its supposed to be pretty common in potting soil, but I've never seen it grow in my house,  .


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks, Khamul--There were quite a few of them for a couple of weeks, growing out of the cork bark in an old (3-4 years) auratus tank. 

I've been trying to post a couple of others, especially a lovely white one shaped like a fan rather than an umbrella, but am having trouble copying it.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

*Shrooms*

Here are the shrooms that sprouted in my tank... Haven't seen them for a while though


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I had a large patch of bright orange mycelia in an old tank of mine for a few years. It looked similar to Marty's patch. The fruits were very similar. 
Marty, are yours growing on treefern fiber? That's where mine seemed to originate from.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

That looks exactly the same. Mine grew out of a stump that I placed in my tank. They come and go, although the shrooms only last one day.

M.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Well these didnt sprout in my tank but I thought you mycophiles would get a kick oout of these purple mushrooms.
I found these on an Island I visit every fall.










Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Marty said:


> That looks exactly the same. Mine grew out of a stump that I placed in my tank. They come and go, although the shrooms only last one day.
> 
> M.


Do you guys sterlize your tree fern stuff before use?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Rubisco said:


> Well these didnt sprout in my tank but I thought you mycophiles would get a kick oout of these purple mushrooms.
> I found these on an Island I visit every fall.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Those would look amazing with a few D. azureus. Did you find out what kind they are?


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

They are not the same at all. Marty's look more like Ink caps. We need a fugus/mushroom expert on our forum. 

Did I ever tell you about-- If I have, it's too late to stop me-- the ink cap that grew on a heart valve implant? While I didn't witness this myself, I did attend a seminar with this wild microbiologist guy into fungi, who showed pictures of it. A heart valve implant apparently failed, so the surgeons went back in and found an ink cap fruiting on the mitral valve of the patient's heart. A lot of the stuff he showed about invasive fungi and mushrooms were taken from obviously immunocompromised situations, such as people with AIDS, or of course, transplants, where the immune response to prevent rejections is severely compromised with various agents, so the drama of it was fourfold. These agents are always given to the patient with any sort of transplant. 

The purple mushrooms got in between my post and the others, including Marty's. Sort of confused me when I went back to review. 

The next time you find a purple mushroom like that, pick a cap, take a spore print and blow it all over your tanks. 

But what I did get out of it, was that an inkcap spore had to have floated in the air in a pretty uptown, sterile surgical suite and land on the heart valve in the first place. That means who knows what floats around and lands in our vivariums. Vivariums aren't heart valves, so the spores are mostly welcome. I just don't think we'll ever be able to be sure where they came from.


----------

